# Star Wars kommt in 3D zurück auf die Leinwände



## Gorfindel (16. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eine bessere Nachricht am morgen als das???

Das ist doch der Hammer.


*Für alle, die von den Star Wars-Filmen einfach nicht genug bekommen können, gibt es jetzt eine gute Nachricht. „Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung“ kommt nun als 3D-Variante zurück in die Kinos.* Mittendrin statt nur dabei heißt es dann wieder - Yoda, Anakin Skywalker und die anderen Figuren, werden fast hautnah an einem vorbeirauschen.

George Lucas (67) und Lucasfilm wollen den ersten Streifen der Saga Anfang nächsten Jahres zurück auf die Leinwände bringen. In welchen Abständen die Filme letztendlich zu sehen sein werden, ist derzeit jedoch noch nicht bekannt. *Wer also seinen Helden noch näher sein und in die Welt von Anakin Skywalker und Co. eintauchen will, wie es bis dato noch nie der Fall war, hat ab dem 9. Februar 2012 die Möglichkeit dazu.* Dann fällt der Startschuss für eine neue Runde „Star Wars“ in den deutschen Kinos. 

Eine Saga, die es über Jahrzehnte hinweg schafft, immer wieder aktuell zu sein und die Fans belohnen diese Dauer-Präsenz mit ungebrochener Hingabe. Also, Lichtschwerter an und rein ins Vergnügen. 

http://www.promiflash.de/star-wars-kommt-in-3d-zurueck-auf-die-leinwaende-11101433.html


Das ist so geil  Da werden die Fans(mich inbegriffen^^) wieder abgehn 


grüße

Gorfi


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

WOZU?... naja immerhin die schlechteren filme und nicht die guten 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2011)

es gibt doch kein 3d material, wird also nur so ne hochgerechnete fake 3d version zum geld drucken...


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

Die moderne Gelddruckmaschine!


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2011)

Und dennoch werdet ihr ins Kino gehen


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

Nö, ich geh nie ins Kino ^^


----------



## Gorfindel (16. Oktober 2011)

Klar geh ich rein auch wenns nur Konvertiert ist und kein Echtes, allein das Feeling im Kino ist es wert. Die paar Euros hin oder her. Es lohnt sich trotzdem meiner meinung nach


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und dennoch werdet ihr ins Kino gehen


Nein in diesem Fall ganz bestimmt nicht. 3D ist vielleicht hin und wieder ganz nett, aber in einigen Fällen war ich doch sehr über die wenigen/schlechten 3D Effekte enttäuscht (Avatar). Das hatte ich mir besser vorgestellt. Wie soll das dann bei einem nachträglich in 3D konvertierten Film funktionieren. Am besten kommt 3D sowieso nur bei animierten Filmen rüber. 
Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder Urlaub habe, werde ich mir meine frisch erstandenen Blu-Rays von Star Wars reinziehen. Und da mein Fernseher 3D fähig ist, das auch mal in 3D anschauen. Schlechter als im Kino ist der Effekt dann ganz sicher nicht. Vielleicht sogar das Gegenteil, denn die Avatar-3D BluRay kommt auf meinem Fernseher auch besser rüber als im Kino. Gut die BluRay ist zwar von vorn herein schon in 3D, aber mal schauen.^^

George Lukas soll lieber noch die Episoden VII - IX drehen, bevor er sich in die weit weit entfernte Galaxis verabschiedet.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Oktober 2011)

hehe
der sitz schon auf einer goldader mit den filmen.
warum verfilmt er die teile 4-6 nicht einfach nochmal...ist doch egal wenn die schauspieler älter sind :-)

ich geh die nur schauen wenn sie im IMAX laufen. und das glaube ich nicht wenn sie nur 3d aufgewärmt sind^^


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

ich teile die Freude des TE und denke mal, daß hier gute 3D Qualität geliefert wird


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ich teile die Freude des TE und denke mal, daß hier gute 3D Qualität geliefert wird






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norua (19. Oktober 2011)

Ob es jemals eine fortsetzung der Geschichte geben wird anstatt die alten 10 mal Aufzuwärmen?


----------



## Gorfindel (19. Oktober 2011)

Ne fortsetzung wäre nicht gut da die schauspieler aus Episode 4-6 ja schon uralt sind  und mit neuen schauspielern geht das ganze feeling verloren


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

Jar Jar Binks in 3D ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norua (20. Oktober 2011)

Was die Schauspieler betrifft hast du ja recht aber die überteuerte 10. Box mit mit irgend einem neuen Mumpitz ist echt übertreiben.


----------

